# Vibrating in 3rd?



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Is it while you're IN 3rd, or does it happen when you SHIFTING to 3rd?


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

while I am in 3rd. Just the knob seems to vibrate a little.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

If you can replicate it, I would probably take it to the dealer. Hopefully one of the M/T guys can chime in here and report if they've seen that before


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

mine has done this only in fourth gear since day one, but its doing it less nowadays


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

It could just be a new car thing. I just hit 500 miles and barely had it a week. When I take it in for undercarriage protection I'll mention it then if it's still happening.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Could be the natural harmonics / vibrations of the tranny itself.


----------



## aec618 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have this on my 2012 Cruze LT R/S that I just bought in December 2011. When I'm accelerating through 20mph up to about 40mpg the shifter will start vibrating. If I rest my hand on the shifter, it goes away, but that gets old after a while. I took it to the dealer and they tried adjusting it--no joy. They ordered me a new shifter assembly and after installing it they said it got even worse. The new shifter is still in my car (I think it is not as bad as the first shifter--but it does still do it) while they check with GM engineers to see if they can figure out a fix. The service people told me they'll probably take apart the whole shifter assembly to see what's making it vibrate so they can fix it. We'll see.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Mine does that once and a while very unsettling it's random not really sure what it could be


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Shifter vibrated a little today in 4th gear at low rpm (less than 1.5k). It was a slight pulsing vibration, like it would stop for half a second, vibrate for half a second, and repeat.

I think I remember vibration in 3rd gear that was constant not pulsing. The shifter vibration I'm getting doesn't seem to be a problem for me... yet.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I ignored mine shaking in fourth gear and it's gone now. Car has 18,000 miles

Just something to think about before you have mechanics messing around in there.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

No shifter vibration here. 4900 miles on my 2011 ECO MT. Could be what you are used to. This shifter is remote to the engine connected by cables on the Cruze. My GTO shifter is part of the transmission and does move around with the engine at idle. Also, it is not recommended to rest your hand on the shifter in gear as this can cause wear on the synchros. I think that info is in the owners manual.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I had the same issue- at about 2500-3000 rpm the shifter vibrates and buzzes (automatic). The dealer found heat pipes were up against the shifter cable causing vibration. They said they fixed it, but as I was driving home it was worse at higher speeds. Took it back and they said they readjusted things again. It is about 90% gone, but occasionally I get some buzzing under hard acceleration or high engine rpm. It's kind of annoying- especially when the rest of the interior is so quiet. Anyone know if there is a TSB out for this? I may have to take it back again since it is not completely gone. BTW I have a 2012 Cruze LT.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

dby2011 said:


> I had the same issue- at about 2500-3000 rpm the shifter vibrates and buzzes (automatic). The dealer found heat pipes were up against the shifter cable causing vibration. They said they fixed it, but as I was driving home it was worse at higher speeds. Took it back and they said they readjusted things again. It is about 90% gone, but occasionally I get some buzzing under hard acceleration or high engine rpm. It's kind of annoying- especially when the rest of the interior is so quiet. Anyone know if there is a TSB out for this? I may have to take it back again since it is not completely gone. BTW I have a 2012 Cruze LT.




dby2011,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze back to the dealership and let them know this issue has not been properly fixed. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of this issue. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

